# rent in regional area of western australia



## priyav21 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi, can anybody tell me what is the rent for 1 bedroom apartment in regional areas of Western Australia for eg.Bunbury.


----------



## brianK88 (May 4, 2012)

I am also looking for the same.


----------

